

Why I'm excited about Chrome OS - justinireland
http://justinireland.com/why-im-excited-about-chrome-os/

======
ZeroGravitas
This, and the crazy amounts of dirt cheap ARM tablets being previewed at
Computex, reminds me of when the iPad was first announced and some people,
perhaps momentarily dazzled, were predicting big successes because people
would buy the iPad to use in warehouses, or hospitals to do fairly simple
tasks that are currently on expensive, custom, difficult to use hardware. As
this post says, you only need a browser for most of these tasks and if you can
get everything but the "web" page cheap and in bulk then that's a game
changer. Apple's many advantages don't really translate to this market.

